# ZT MMA amateur tournament looking for fighters in May



## Jiggsy (Mar 15, 2012)

We are currenlty looking for amateur fighters of all weight classes to take part in a huge amateur MMA tournament being ran by Sol Gilbert of ZT. The event will be held at The Bodypower Expo on Saturday May 19th.

Message me for full details

Thanks


----------



## KeironRoyPhillips (Mar 18, 2012)

Hello i would like to be apart of the tournament

what gear would i need?

what time is it?

How much does it cost>

and how old do you have to be?


----------



## Jiggsy (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi Keiron,

Full details can be found on the link below,

MMA

if you would still like to enter please call me on 01926 485 423 and I will talk you through the process,

Thanks

Charlie


----------



## Jiggsy (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi Keiron,

I have inboxed you the details.

Thanks

Charlie


----------



## Cellar dweller (Mar 27, 2012)

hi bro i would like to enter please send me all the details or [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## aj.short (Dec 7, 2010)

Jiggsy

*have you got a phone number or email so my fight coach can speak to you please ?*

*
Thanks*


----------



## Jiggsy (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi AJ,

The office number is 01926 485 423 or my email address is [email protected]

Thanks

Charlie


----------



## Jiggsy (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi AJ,

I have inboxed you my contact detils

Thanks

Charlie


----------



## shanks95 (Mar 29, 2012)

Can you send me details too please


----------



## Jiggsy (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi Shanks,

Just inboxed you the details.

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## Nathl (Apr 19, 2012)

Jiggsy said:


> We are currenlty looking for amateur fighters of all weight classes to take part in a huge amateur MMA tournament being ran by Sol Gilbert of ZT. The event will be held at The Bodypower Expo on Saturday May 19th.
> 
> Message me for full details
> 
> Thanks


hi, i would like to take part in this event, my current weight 303lbs i am from the worcestershire area, and this would be my first amateur fight, what do i have to do to become part of this event, thanks Nathan


----------



## Jiggsy (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi Nathan,

All you need to do is call me on 01926 485 423 and we can get you signed up, the cost of entry is £25.

Thanks

Charlie


----------



## Nathl (Apr 19, 2012)

Jiggsy said:


> Hi Nathan,
> 
> All you need to do is call me on 01926 485 423 and we can get you signed up, the cost of entry is £25.
> 
> ...


ok great thanks


----------

